

Are there any business books for Hackers? - Aftershock21

Are there any business books written for/by hackers that give data structure/algorithm analogies for understanding social/business processes ?
======
c250d07
I recently started to collect some links off HN that had to do with business
books that were somewhat more programmer friendly. Sadly, nothing that matches
what you speak of (though that would be very cool!)

some books

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Start-Time-Tested-Battle-
Harde...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Start-Time-Tested-Battle-
Hardened/dp/1591840562)

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Bootstrappers-Bible-Business-
Almos...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Bootstrappers-Bible-Business-
Almost/dp/157410103X)

[http://www.amazon.com/Financial-Intelligence-Managers-
Knowin...](http://www.amazon.com/Financial-Intelligence-Managers-Knowing-
Numbers/dp/1591397642)

[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1590597141)

<http://www.netmba.com/> <http://sivers.org/book>

Heres a big thread that had many suggestions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=947581>

------
fossley
... if only business followed the logic of programming languages ...

~~~
Mz
I imagine that business follows a kind of social logic. You basically just
need someone who knows both types of logic to make the comparisons for you.
Presumably there are people who know both or YC would have a different name.

------
Mz
That would be awesome. I have two ASD sons and have spent endless amounts of
time explaining social stuff to them. My oldest thinks in pictures, so I long
ago learned to use very visual metaphors. They eventually began using video
game examples to illustrate points when we talked.

Anyway, if it does not already exist, I hope someone is inspired to try to
write it.

